# 596 ultra weight real world?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

gday all, its time for a new bike and im starting the elimination process, im looking at 585 ultra, 595 ultra, what ever look brings out in 2008 above the 595, pinarello prince carbon, giant tcr advanced, scott addict ltd, plus what ever some others recommend. back to the question does anybody have a real world weight of the 595 ultra claimed i believe is 1080grams, i would be on the small (53 cm top tube), also what is the difference between the 585 ultra and 595 ultra apart from a few grams less on the 585 and about 5% stiffer on the 595 according to chas? any help experience would be apprciated. 
how does the new 586 compare to the above mentioned.
Thanks
slowdave

im 174 cm, 90kg about 200 sprinter, time trialer who when fit can climb with most race equiv cat 1/2 over in oz


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

my 585 ultra was 15.7 lbs ready to ride (well with no water bottles, but with the cages). nothing crazy either. just record group (UT crank, but the older non-skeleton brakes), eurus wheels (clincher), carbon (but not superlight) bars and stem. i am 84 kg and a strong sprinter and this thing is plenty stiff for me.


----------



## vclune (Oct 26, 2006)

To get an accurate weight comparison between the 585 and the 595 you will need to add the weight of the seat post you intend to use on the 585, since the 595 has the seat post integrated and you will actually be cutting weight off the 595 set mast on assembly.

This actually makes weight similar or less on the 595.

My 595 Ultra size large weighs 14.6 with Zipp 303 Tubular wheels and Dura ace drive train. Zipp stem and handle bars as well.


----------

